# training plan... tips, hints, programs?



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm thinking about doing my first century ride on May 6th

i will only have 6 weeks to train but i am a swimmer and in pretty good shape (VO2=59).

anyone have any tip? hints? ideas? training programs? 

a training program would really be ideal. I looked some up online but they are very basic and im more of an intermediate to advance rider.

cheers!


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ride, Ride some more, then go ahead and Ride even more.

There are TONS of century training programs out there, just google. 6-8 weeks is fairly normal too for a centruy train up. Basically the idea is to take however far you can ride comfortably and do 10-20% more the next week until you are up to 65-75 miles. Really, if you can do that much you can do 100. Ride a couple times during the week for an hour or two, then on saturday or sunday go for you long ride.

Riding a century is reasonably easy. I went out for the first ride of the season yesterday, only 20 miles... I could go out right now and ride a century, and believe me, I am not in good shape. Ride at a comfortable pace, eat plenty, drink even more and you'll get there. If you are riding an organized century it's even easier.

If you want a more detailed plan, this one has been posted on this site before:

Training for a Century Ride


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

torch511 said:


> Ride, Ride some more, then go ahead and Ride even more.
> 
> There are TONS of century training programs out there, just google. 6-8 weeks is fairly normal too for a centruy train up. Basically the idea is to take however far you can ride comfortably and do 10-20% more the next week until you are up to 65-75 miles. Really, if you can do that much you can do 100. Ride a couple times during the week for an hour or two, then on saturday or sunday go for you long ride.
> 
> ...


great info. it seems like the training is similar to a marathon (running). I have trained for one of those before by increasing my 10% each week. thanks.

anyway to cure the butt sore? i always get off then the next day my butt is just sore... i got my butt measured (sounds weird ha) to find the right seat, a 143mm. I have one and i still get sore. any ideas about how to combat this?

what is a good century time? or average speed? sorry im a newbie to century rides


----------



## Bethelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

Agreed re the 'just ride' comments. It would be ideal to be riding 4 times per week: best with a long ride (increasing by 10-15% as above) supplemented by shorter more intense rides, even if these are spinning classes!


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sore rear ends can be helped with a great quality pair of shorts or even better, bibs. Bibs won't actually help any more than shorts, they're just more comfortable. Watch the TdF, and count how many riders wear shorts, there is a reason for that (BTW, the answer is zero). And when I say a "Great Quality" pair of shorts, I mean ones that cost a lot of money. Don't go for the bargain basement ones as the padding is of lesser quality.

A good century time really depends on you the rider and what your goal is and what kind of century you are aiming for. I've ridden a solo century unsupported in under 6 hours. That's respectable. I've ridden a supported one with others in just over 5 (19.5 avg). Again, respectable, but there are those that can do it in 4 to 4 1/2 hours. Way too fast for me.

If you are doing a charity or other organized century then plan on about 7 hours total, with about 6 hours of actual ride time. It may be more, it may be less. For your first one focus on finishing instead of speed. 

Another thing to consider is how much climbing there is over the course of the 100 miles. Flatter century rides are easier and faster... the more vertical, the slower you go. Last year I did the Mt. Washington Century that has 3 terribly long climbs, and finished in 6:45 with very little drafting along the way. The century I finished in a little over 5 hours had half the climbing and no long climbs.

So it's all relative. Go out, ride and just finish and use that as a benchmark for future endeavors.


----------



## amandadun (Mar 11, 2012)

torch511 said:


> So it's all relative. Go out, ride and just finish and use that as a benchmark for future endeavors.


This. Might not help for your current event, but you'll be better prepared for the next one. 

_______________________________
Cheers - Amanda


----------



## zonefinder (Feb 21, 2012)

I find that there are essentially 2 areas where one can focus on to enhance your cycling ability ie VO2 Max ( max oxygen consumption) and Threshold power. There are numerous training programs available on the web and the major emphasis is on high intensity Interval training. Its tough but effective. Mere endurance rides will make one stronger but will require a relatively longer period.


----------



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

*Another tip...*

It's really simple: ride 60 miles, for 2 days consecutively. If you can do that you know you'll have smooth sailing on the day of the event. That will acclimate your mind & body for the time and energy needed to finish. Any issues you might have will be flushed out on this training trial exercise. If your hands bother you, you may need to make some adjustment. If your butt bothers you, you may need to get another saddle. Its also helpful if you do the event with friend(s). A lot of times, I'll start out with one group and wind up in another group. Its not as big a deal as you may think at first. My son did his first century last year (he's 10 years old). The main thing, is keep it fun! Better to take a SAG if necessary than to suffer some ridiculous strain. Also bear in mind this is a sport for life, so enjoy it!


----------



## rocosista (Apr 30, 2011)

Good plan.


----------



## nauxctrack (Mar 18, 2012)

me too


----------



## nauxctrack (Mar 18, 2012)

any help? thx!


----------



## Illinois Rec Rider (Mar 25, 2012)

Good advice. Longest one-day ride I've done is 75 miles and that was 15+ years ago. I'm hoping to do a century this year or next, so I'm taking in all advice. Thanks.


----------



## jri4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Really good. Got my first century coming up in august. Longest ride so far is only 36 miles...


----------



## mxer969 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great advice !!


----------

